# Jumeirah Golf Estates vs Jumeirah Park



## travel5 (Dec 22, 2012)

We are trying to decide between Jumeirah Golf Estates and Jumeirah Park. Our kids go to school in Al Barsha South, so according to google maps, there is only a 5 minute difference in the commute time. We can get a bigger pool and kitchen in Jumeirah Park, but it will cost more than Golf. The community centre in Park has recently opened and the one in Golf is suppose to open in November. In the meantime, there is a Spinney's in Motor City. Anyone have any thoughts on one vs. the other? I've searched for old threads on the topic, but as Golf is a fairly new area, there wasn't much on it. Thanks for any opinions!


----------

